# Firefox und Explorer - Probleme



## Mig_l (7. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mir zuhause auf meinem Rechner Firefox installiert und zu meinem Standard-Browser gemacht. Seitdem kann ich nicht mehr mit dem Explorer auf das Internet zugreifen. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche die entscheidende Einstellung ist, wenn ich auch mal den Explorer zwischendurch benützen will?
Im Büro habe ich mir Firofox installiert, aber kann es nicht verwenden, da es nicht auf das Internet zugreifen kann. Folgende meldung wird angezeigt: 

Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen

Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter www.google.de aufbauen.
        *   Die Website könnte vorübergehend nicht erreichbar sein, versuchen Sie es bitte später nochmals.
    *   Wenn Sie auch keine andere Website aufrufen können, überprüfen Sie bitte die Netzwerk-/Internetverbindung.
    *   Wenn Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk von einer Firewall oder einem Proxy geschützt wird, stellen Sie bitte sicher,
       dass Firefox auf das Internet zugreifen darf.
Muß dazu sgen, daß mein rechner an ein Firmennetzwerk angeschlossen ist. Wie kann ich meinen Rechner konfigurieren um auf das Internet über Firefox zuzugreifen?


----------



## mhribernik (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo.

Das in Firefox im Büro spinnt könnte an einer Firewall liegen! Bei Firmennetzwerken muss man diese oft explizit für Programme "abstellen" bzw. bestimmte Funktionen des Programms zulassen, wie hier z.B. das Verbinden über Port 80 bzw. 8080.

Daheim könnte es das selbe sein! Hast du daheim auch eine Firewall? Was für ein AntiVirus - System benutzt du? Es könnte rein theoretisch auch daran liegen!

mfg.
Marko


----------

